# Patchy skin, dark underams during pregnancy!



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 7, 2007)

hi ladies! Ive 3 questions to ask.

Ive a question for all the mothers and pregnant ladies on dark underarms, our coochie area and nape of the neck.Ive noticed that most Caucasians dont face this problem whereas ppl like me (Im an Indian lolz) will see an aobvious changes in those places.During pregnancy, all those area will become soooo dark and just will reduce like 40% after delivery.Some wont change its colour.I wanna know if there's any remedy that i can use in the future so that i can prevent this?

2nd is about strecthmark, For example i saw my cousin sis, who did C section for her kids, has terrible strecthmarks.I dont tink that's a turn on anymore for the hubby lolz...How do you ladies get rid of this?Any earlier prevention?

3rd one is about weight increasement during pregnancy and after.How to maintain the same weight and reduce weight after delivery if we put on weight?is there any special exercise or special diet that we can follow?

Hope to get a different replies on these






thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## Lia (Oct 7, 2007)

Let's see:

1 - Pregnancy makes skin pigmentation go wild on some women and they get what is called melasma - a skin darkening that happens on some areas like the ones you mentioned. Unfortunately , there's no way to predict who's gonna have it. The best method to prevent is using sunblock.

2- Well, like any stretch mark it's from person to person - you may not have it (like myself, i have few stretch marks but my younger sister have a lot) or you may have. People say that skin moisturising is a good prevention - but as far as i know,a good way is not to put on a lot of weight when pregnant; only gain the necessary, so your skin won't stretch more than it needs to.

3- At least on the beginning of post-partum period , you shouldn't do any diet to try to get thinner. While pregnant, follow what your doctor advise (generally a healthy diet) - women don't have to gain more than 10-12kg on a pregnancy - and exercise - exercises on water are great and reduce the stress and the edema caused by pregnancy.

A good way to lose weight is exclusively breastfeeding. Breastfeeding drains a lot from mom's body , so women that breast feed lose weight a lot quicker, at least on the 1st 4-6 months after the baby born;.

I hope that those pieces of info are helpful. Good luck with your pregnancy (present or future)!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi ladies! Ive 3 questions to ask.Ive a question for all the mothers and pregnant ladies on dark underarms, our coochie area and nape of the neck.Ive noticed that most Caucasians dont face this problem whereas ppl like me (Im an Indian lolz) will see an aobvious changes in those places.During pregnancy, all those area will become soooo dark and just will reduce like 40% after delivery.Some wont change its colour.I wanna know if there's any remedy that i can use in the future so that i can prevent this?

2nd is about strecthmark, For example i saw my cousin sis, who did C section for her kids, has terrible strecthmarks.I dont tink that's a turn on anymore for the hubby lolz...How do you ladies get rid of this?Any earlier prevention?

3rd one is about weight increasement during pregnancy and after.How to maintain the same weight and reduce weight after delivery if we put on weight?is there any special exercise or special diet that we can follow?

Hope to get a different replies on these





thank you in advance ladies!

That dark skin is known as the "black mask" due to hyperpigmentation and a large increase in hormones. You can try a fade cream maybe some cocoa butter. It usually (for me at least and this is coming from someone that has had 3 children) peels and fades away over time. The darkness between the legs is usually due to friction, as well as the arm pits.
There are a few creams that may minimize the look of stretch marks, but in the real world, everyone has them. You are gonna get them rather you were losing weight or gaining weight. They can do a laser procedure, but if she has to shell out cash of that magnitude to make a man happy, she may want a counselor rather than a plastic surgeon.

It is never recommended that you go a big diet after having a baby, your body has went through a very big change and dieting is not what it needs to heal. Eat a well balanced diet, take vitamins, drink lots of water. But I will give you (or whoever you are posing this question about) a little secret from experience. BREASTFEED!!!!!!! The baby takes fat and calories from breastmilk. I maintained my weight after having my last son by breastfeeding.


----------



## Lia (Oct 7, 2007)

Great advice as well, Aprill


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2007)

The darker skin is often refered to as the mask of pregnancy. Believe me, caucasions get it to. If I can be personal, I got a dark strip up my belly, my nipples became brown, from pink, and my lower regions (keeping it clean) became almost a dark, burgundy shade, according to my hubby.

The only thing I have heard about stretch maks is 1) time helps fade them

and 2) lazer surgery. Creams may feel better but do nothing.

If a woman tries not to gain too much weight too quickly, this may help lessen the chances, but in reality a lot of women get them.

In terms of diet, don't try to increse your caloric income by more the 350 calories per day. If you have a 25 lb weight gain by the time you deliver, the baby might be 8 lb, the placenta is 2 lb, the uterus is 3-4 lb, and extra blood may be 5 lb. So you can atribute the baby/pregnancy to about 18 lb and the rest would be your extrea weight gain.

Eating 350 calories extra per day will add up to those extra 7-8 pounds.

See if you can see a registered dietician - not a nutritionist - to assess your caloric needs.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 12, 2007)

i wouldve said wat the others have said also!

Aprt from stretch marks, u can prevent them if u use the right creams etc, as i did, i went over 10 days and there for didnt use it it that time. i sued BIO OIL great stuff!!


----------



## arguelloam (Oct 16, 2007)

GEt the cocoa butter cream for stretch marks. I used that along with shea pure butter and I only got one stretch mark that you can hardly see. I believe this worked for me. I would use the cocoa butter in the day and the shea butter at night before bed.

Also.....maybe waxing your pits will help with the coloring. I used to have a shadow from shaving but waxing makes the hair follicles smaller and the hair thinner and now nada. Try it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 3, 2007)

There's absolutely nothing you can do to avoid stretch marks.

However, some women never get them- i was lucky, and didn't get a single one. It depends on your skin and how the baby is positioned.


----------



## artsy_chic (Nov 15, 2007)

Few suggestions:

For question #'s 1 and 2 Use sandalwood powder,turmeric powder, and lemon juice and make it into paste or mix tomato juice and powdered skim milk then put on your dark spots and stretch marks.

for question # 3 I definitely agee breastfeeding.


----------

